# The world's most expensive camera lens



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

The Leica APO-Telyt-R 1:5.6/1600mm (120 pounds) $ 2,064,500. :curtain:










It was produced as a custom order by one of the world’s wealthiest photography-enthusiasts, Qatari prince Saud bin Muhammed Al Thani 

That’s not all though. Like any good billionaire photographer would do, Al Thani reportedly purchased a customized four wheel drive Mercedes Benz for the sole purpose of transporting the lens from place to place (the world’s most expensive “camera case”?) 

Isn't that funny ? :uhoh:


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

Crikey! That's insane! 1600mm? I could go birding in Quebec without leaving home! 
Seriously though, other than astro-photography, what would you ever use this for? It seems to be a prime, so other than stars, almost any subject discernible to the naked eye would be too close for the minimum focus distance of this lens, wouldn't it? (Not to mention that you'd need a raft of industrial-strength tripods to hold it, and a small crane to lift it, and by the time you've got it set up, your subject has either moved off, or you're too exhausted to press the shutter. : )
But hey, when you're a billionaire, what's a couple of million spent on a lens you'll probably never use? :uhoh:


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Canon has a 1600mm f5,6 and Nikon has a 1200-1600 f5.6-f8 zoom

The Nikkor in action on the Champs-Elysees in Paris. (Reuters journalist)










He is looking for Sarkozy. :curtain:



















There he is


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

Ah! So Al Thani must be a Reuter's journalist looking for Sarkozy!  Thanks, Rik. I can see the usefulness of a lens like this for photo journalists, but still... overkill for most of us, including royalty? Nevertheless, I feel much better now, thinking that the venerable prince has a good use for this lens! (But perhaps he's looking for Mrs. Sarkozy... :curtain: )


----------



## vie_huynh1 (May 14, 2012)

You need a shopping cart to carry that cannon around.... urg @[email protected]


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

tobysmommy said:


> Ah! So Al Thani must be a Reuter's journalist looking for Sarkozy!  Thanks, Rik. I can see the usefulness of a lens like this for photo journalists, but still... overkill for most of us, including royalty? Nevertheless, I feel much better now, thinking that the venerable prince has a good use for this lens! (But perhaps he's looking for Mrs. Sarkozy... :curtain: )





tobysmommy said:


> Crikey! That's insane! 1600mm? I could go birding in Quebec without leaving home!
> Seriously though, other than astro-photography, what would you ever use this for? It seems to be a prime, so other than stars, almost any subject discernible to the naked eye would be too close for the minimum focus distance of this lens, wouldn't it? (Not to mention that you'd need a raft of industrial-strength tripods to hold it, and a small crane to lift it, and by the time you've got it set up, your subject has either moved off, or you're too exhausted to press the shutter. : )
> But hey, when you're a billionaire, what's a couple of million spent on a lens you'll probably never use? :uhoh:


Only large and established media/press houses and/or governmental agencies can afford such kind of investment. ($ 100000 and more.) The dutch glamour photographer Joop van Tellingen, ( he died last month) owned a Canon 1200mm f5.6. If you want to have any idea what these lenses are doing have a look



vie_huynh1 said:


> You need a shopping cart to carry that cannon around.... urg @[email protected]


He bought a special Mercedes...


----------

